
The Rosenhan Study: On Being Sane in Insane Places - georgecmu
http://www.bonkersinstitute.org/rosenhan.html
======
georgecmu
From
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosenhan_experiment](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosenhan_experiment)
:

 _The study concluded "it is clear that we cannot distinguish the sane from
the insane in psychiatric hospitals" and also illustrated the dangers of
dehumanization and labeling in psychiatric institutions. It suggested that the
use of community mental health facilities which concentrated on specific
problems and behaviors rather than psychiatric labels might be a solution and
recommended education to make psychiatric workers more aware of the social
psychology of their facilities._

